

Show HN: Unimersiv – A platform to learn through virtual reality - BaptisteGreve

Hello HN,<p>Since the first time I used my Oculus DK2, I&#x27;ve been convinced that virtual reality could disrupt education as we know it and some amazing experiences like Apollo 11 (first kickstarter I back) just proved that...<p>That&#x27;s why I&#x27;m building Unimersiv, a platform dedicated to virtual reality courses on which VR developers will be able to share and sell their educational content. I envision a world where people will be able to learn anything faster (sports, sciences, history...) through their VR headset.<p>I would love to know what you think about this idea, is VR educational content something you appreciate? As a developer, would you publish&#x2F;sell your content on Unimersiv? (btw, don&#x27;t hesitate to contact me if you are currently working on a VR courses).<p>Thanks!
======
BaptisteGreve
Link: [http://unimersiv.com](http://unimersiv.com)

